# rear protection T bars



## mendit

what is the opinion of rear protection T bars any good or a waste of time?
does any one have one fitted to an Autocruise Starspirit?


----------



## commuter

what's a T bar?

p.s. is your MH really a aotosleeper?


----------



## mendit

commuter said:


> what's a T bar?
> 
> p.s. is your MH really a aotosleeper?


well spotted maybe start to use spell check not sure it knows Autosleeper, the T bar is the long bar os the towing bracket fitted for protecting the lower rear end


----------



## Sprinta

my towbar has a full width bar that appears to be ornamental - that is until you realise that when you lock a trailer around fully it can smash the bodywork if it has no other means of restraint.


----------



## commuter

mendit said:


> T bar is the long bar os the towing bracket fitted for protecting the lower rear end


That would be the long grey bar our towball is attached to 

I think I've seen them branded with safeTbar name but ours is a square section box type with no branding and the towball welded onto it. I was looking at it yesterday and thinking "that'll only come in useful when some prat doesn't stop in time"


----------



## Bill_H

I've got a Hope Safe T Bar fitted on my hymer, It has nudged a couple of things out of the way in my garage  
They are really made for comercial vehicles to prevent body damage when reversed up to loading bays.
Doubling up as a towbar and full width step, with reflective strip the whole width. They weigh a bit, so that has to be taken into consideration.
I've also had 2 brackets made which drop over the bar and my Honda 90 wheels fit into them distributing the bike's weight much better than one of those mount-on-the-towbar jobbies.
If you have no problems with weight capacity on your van, and might find use for a towbar as well as the protection they provide to the rear of your van , I'd go for one.
They are made for specific vehicles so check it's the right fitment before buying


----------



## Tan-all-over

*bar across the rear of motorhome*

Hi mendit, we have the bar across the rear and have to say would not be without it. Its a good protector in the case of some one hitting the back, which would suffer real damage. You may have seen ours when we where parked next to you at the Lincoln show, September this year. Nice meeting you both. Chris and Sandra


----------



## mendit

Hello to you both, yes remember you went to Skeggy, local abbreviation I asked this question awhile ago not decided yet wether to go ahead with the bar but agree with you good protection
Was good to meet with you and all of George & Jim's followers, after 2 meets with them this year will certainly do it again next year
Regards Yvonne & Keith


----------



## Gary1944

Hi, we had one fitted by Towtal mainly for a cycle rack but also to give protection to the rear. This was really appreciated last year turning a very tight corner in Italy. The o/s corner graunched on a low wall, and removed most of the end cap. I have no doubt it would have demolished the corner panel without the tow bar being there.

So for me money well spent.

Gary


----------



## papaken

*Starspirit tow bar*

yes we have the full length tow bar and it has saved me taking the back corners off my van a couple of times.  In france this year after getting into a dead end road i reversed into a car park with entrance post either side and on coming back out sprang the post off my back end corner and with the swing caught the bar and bent it 45 degrees.  had to kick it to straighten it up. :evil: 
Have since repaired and filled in the split box and painted with Finnigans white and a blind man on a galloping horse would not spot it :lol: :lol: 
Gives me a bit of confidence when reversing as i have no camera and the missus's arm waving takes to long to work out. :lol: :lol:


----------

